# Good Week Of Sharking



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Got down to Destin last week hoping to hook into a shark or two. The first night went about as good as I could imagine. Kayaked out a hunk of amberjack (Asked the deep sea fishermen for their leftovers) about 200 yards. 30 min later I hooked a monster. 1 hour later, I landed the 7ft Sandbar. Ended up catching 3 sandbars, and 3 blacktips last week. Be back down this summer!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice. Thst first shark is a boss.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did you lose the monster? Nice to know the BTs are in.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I take it that all sharks were mugged shot and then released?
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

WhyMe said:


> I take it that all sharks were mugged shot and then released?
> Why me
> Mako My Dayo


Yes, all sharks were released.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of sharks , looks like y'all had a blast !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, looks like a great time sharking, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

You laid it on them !
What's your rod and reel set up ?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

WTG! sharks on light tackle are a good time.

2nd pic looks like a spinner.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

JWC130 said:


> Did you lose the monster? Nice to know the BTs are in.


You and I both, love BT on light tackle.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sick report man, way to put the hurt on then!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job guys and so much fun!!


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

500mike said:


> You laid it on them !
> What's your rod and reel set up ?


Fin nor Ofs 8500 spooled with 80lb Power pro. Rod was an 8ft H Ugly Stik Bigwater


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow that's a sick job on those sharks. Yall found the spot for sure! Nothing better than some land based sharking to get a huge tug on the line.


----------



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

What rig did you use such as line and wire and everything?


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Cartertheshark said:


> What rig did you use such as line and wire and everything?


Reel: Fin nor Ofs 8500
Rod: Ugly Stik Bigwater 8 ft Heavy
Line: 80lb Power Pro Braid
Leader: 8ft 400lb mono, 2 foot cable, all crimped down, 12/0 circle hook.


----------



## cartersurffisher926 (Mar 27, 2015)

nice job man how far out was your bait


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

cartersurffisher926 said:


> nice job man how far out was your bait


We kayaked out about 200 yards.


----------

